# constipated and milk of magnesia



## ChrissyLynn (Oct 18, 2010)

Last year around november i took an enema due to being constipated and it was one of the worst experiences i have ever had with them. From that day i have refused to use them.

For a couple months now i have been using milk of magnesia when im constipated and i would take it at night before bed 4tbsp and in the morning after breakfast id go to the bathroom.

The past week has been horrible. Saturday i took 4tbsp and nothing happened so sunday morning i took 8tbsp and later that day had went to the bathroom but come thursday i had a stool i could not pass and could not eat or drink anything. I endwd up in the hospital friday and they took xrays and said there was no stool in me but i kno my body and how it reacts when constipated. I took 4tbsp lasr nite and was pooping water and like rabbit turds and for the first time in days i felt like i was starving and could eat.

Fast foeward to now i can feel a large stool again and i dont really want to eat or drink again..i am sick.of being sick and this morning i got real shaky and my stomach hurt real bad which milk of magnesia has never done to me.

Can anyone give any advice what to do and take? Should i take something else with the milk of magnesia or is it safe to take a larger dose? I took 5 last night.

Sorry for any misspelled words im postibg from my phone


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

ChrissyLynn said:


> Last year around november i took an enema due to being constipated and it was one of the worst experiences i have ever had with them. From that day i have refused to use them.
> 
> For a couple months now i have been using milk of magnesia when im constipated and i would take it at night before bed 4tbsp and in the morning after breakfast id go to the bathroom.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried taking Citrucel or Metamucil twice a day or using a glycerin suppository ? I get constipated if I don't go within 48 hours of my last BM. Not only I can't go but it hurts to go because of the hard stool. I found that if I eat a bowl of Oatmeal with flax seed and also a bowl of 6 stewed apricots or prunes helps me to go every day. I also have learned that I have to give myself time on the toilet everyday to move my bowels. I use a glycerin suppository when I haven't moved my bowels within 48 hours of the last one then it's easier to go without the pain from straining so hard to force it out. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

The stewed prunes are a good idea, and also you can try drinking prune juice. It draws water into the colon, just like milk of magnesia.

Eating prunes or drinking prune juice with EVERY meal, as long as you are not diabetic, is a great way to keep this from happening in the future. The key is to find out just exactly how much to eat or drink with every meal so that you have a soft bowel movement but not so much that you end up with diarrhea. You will have to experiment with it, adjusting it up and down until you find the right amount for you.

Another option is taking a Magnesium Citrate dietary supplement each day, to draw just enough water into your colon that it keeps you from getting constipated, but not so much that you have diarrhea.

Sorbitol is another option, especially for diabetics who can't handle the sugars in prune juice.

And one of my favorites is extra virgin olive oil. I eat a lot of it with every meal, so that my food remains oily and soft as it makes its way through my colon. My food does not get a chance to dry out and turn into hard pellets if I do a little bit of all of these things together.

I am diabetic, so I have to be careful about prune juice and only drink it in an emergency situation (like if I haven't gone in 2 days), but I make sure I eat at least 2 prunes with every meal, and I think it helps me a lot, in addition to all of the other things I do for this condition.


----------

